# Craft Supply group buy is Closed



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2008)

The quantity kit and blank group buy is now closed!

Our goal was to meet the 100 pen kit minimum and we almost hit 200!

Edited:
[red]I had to close this order tonight rather than tomorrow due to the amount going on my credit card.  Chris Koterman will be doing another buy in July for those who missed this one.

If anyone has certificates they wish to use, you can still PM me by Wednesday afternoon since you won't impact the total charge.

All participants have been emailed, if anyone has any questions, please PM me.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2008)

I would be in for 20 kits myself.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm sure I can find 10 kits that I would want.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

George, you know I'm in. most likely for 20 kits.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 6, 2008)

George-
I'll play.  bought the 5 certs, so should be good for about 25-30 kits.

Jon


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2008)

Well this is looking promising, three people and we're half way there!


----------



## warreng8170 (Jun 6, 2008)

Could someone remind me what the offer is for the CSUSA gift certs?


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 6, 2008)

George-
forgot I need slims...I'll be in the 50 range.

jon


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

For every $50.00 cert. bought a free $10.00 cert. will be sent with it. Just log onto thir site or call them to order. The free cert. has to be used by 7/31/08 the others can be used anytime. Today is the last day to purchase them.



> _Originally posted by warreng8170_
> 
> Could someone remind me what the offer is for the CSUSA gift certs?


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't have any certs but i'd like to get in on the group buy. I can only afford to get 5-6 right now though.


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 6, 2008)

George,

Like I said in the other thread, I will be running a buy in July, so if you get interested bodies after you close your's, you can tell them that there will be another one then.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I was going to announce that we now have a buy but I just called Craft Supply and they threw a major monkey wrench into our group buy!

Seems that they will only allow 10-12 certificates for each order because their computer ordering system will only allow so many certificate entries.

I asked if I could email or phone in the orders and was told sure, but I would still be faced with the 10-12 certificate maximums.  No way around it!  Looks like someone at Craft Supply has thought this through pretty well and don't want group buys!

This means that anyone who ordered five $50 certificates will receive those five plus another five $10 certificates for a total of ten and THAT is the limit they will allow per order!  Basically, two people who ordered the certificates can't even go in together and place an order!

I've got half a mind to just return my certificates when I get them and get a refund!

Maybe if a few called to complain like I did, they might figure out a way to allow us to do a group buy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

George, I'll do just that. I was told that in the G/B the gift certificates will be OK.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

I just called them and cancelled the Gift certificates that I had bought for me and the ones my wife had bought for my son who will be here this week-end and wanted to learn how to make pens a total of $500.00 worth. I will still buy from them as I sell the Jr.'s and Emperor as my mainstay but I'm not happy, I told them why I was cancelling and got no responce.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 6, 2008)

George-
No problem...I can get to 50 kits with my slims, so will still get to 20% off and can use all my certs...still a great deal (and no, I am not a corporate apologist!)  works out to a net of 36% off of list vs 40% if using certs and a GB...with the extra shipping and such, not much of a difference....
Jon


----------



## SuperDave (Jun 6, 2008)

... well that explains why they will not reply to any of my e-mails... They know why I want the certs because I told them about the GB...

A GB could still go forward w/o the certs and still get the volume discount... if someone still wanted to run it.

...I'll keep watching to see what the consensus is.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2008)

After some email exchanges from several members Craft Supply is allowing us to use all of our certificates with this group buy therefore if you are interested, the buy is on, see the first post for details.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 7, 2008)

Does the 25% apply to Ken's sets of kits? (piano, stars & stripes & jigsaw)


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Does the 25% apply to Ken's sets of kits? (piano, stars & stripes & jigsaw)


Ruth, Good question and we can find out Monday morning but I would bet that the answer is no, but it never hurts to ask.

Actually they do give discounts for "regular" blanks, I wonder if they would offer the group a discount if we bought enough of these.  I wasn't planning on it but I could probably use a few more myself.

I'll call Monday and let you know their answer.


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 9, 2008)

Before anyone gets too angry at CSUSA, I think there was some internal communication problems.  We I contacted the head of customer service, he responded quickly and let us know that they will be glad to take the certificates with our group buys.  There problem is centered around their system constraints.  They are not trying to eliminate group buys.


----------



## Lathemaster (Jun 9, 2008)

I have been following this thread with interest. Just had to add my 2 cents - can't help myself.

I often have discount certificates from CSA and recognize the defect in their online system. I have placed orders online then immediately called  CSA and given them the order number and certificate number and they have always gotten it right.

Let's recognize that online purchasing is convenient and unfortunately not perfect. As a 40 year IT professional I suggest that we recognize the limitation that may exist with our favorite suppliers, document them some where - I might suggest a forum for archiving information and best practices for running a group buy and vendor lessons learned, and work with them to complete the transaction.

My random thoughts on a Monday morning.

And my thanks to those who give their time to running group purchases,

Mike


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Does the 25% apply to Ken's sets of kits? (piano, stars & stripes & jigsaw)


Ruth, I called Craft Supply to see if discounts are being offered for the inlay kits but sadly the answer was indeed no.

Thanks for asking though, it made me aware that they carried these kits and I actually need a few kits and have wanted to try the puzzle pen so will order a few kits myself.

To anyone else, I will accept orders until Wednesday at 9pm so get your orders in, we will reach the 100 discount level so all pen kits will be 25% off.  Please read the first post for guidelines.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi George,
Can I order:

5 x 486-0105 Bracelet Holder
5 x 050-0372 Jr. Gent RB
3 x 050-0374 Jr. Gent FP

Canadian postal code is V0N 1G0
 I will await your total.

thanks,


----------



## TowMater (Jun 10, 2008)

George,

I'm in for:

1 X 050-4132 Emperor Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/Black Titanium 
1 X 050-4187 Lotus Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/Black Titanium 
1 X 050-4133 Emperor Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium 
1 X 050-4188 Lotus Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium 
5 X 050-4177 Jr Gent Rollerball Postable - Black Titanium 
1 X 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus 
1 X 050-4135 Set of Bushings - Emperor


Thanks,

Todd


----------



## louie (Jun 10, 2008)

Does the 25% apply to blanks or just kits? 

Thanks
Lou


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 10, 2008)

The buy is closed to further orders

I was going to try and leave this open until tomorrow but the order just shot way past $3,000 which is more than I wanted to put on my credit card this month so I am going to have to close orders as of 9PM today (right now).  If anyone has certificates they wish to use you can still send me a PM by tomorrow afternoon, otherwise Chris Koterman (kent4Him) will be doing another group buy in July.  

All participants have been emailed, we now wait for certificates to arrive then push the buttons.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for your time doing this buy George.

r


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 20, 2008)

Just a final post to close this thing down.  I got the shipment from Craft Supply today and all packages will be mailed out in the morning via priority mail except the one first class parcel to Canada, so should arrive mid-next week.


----------



## warreng8170 (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> Just a final post to close this thing down.  I got the shipment from Craft Supply today and all packages will be mailed out in the morning via priority mail except the one first class parcel to Canada, so should arrive mid-next week.


Hi George. I received my package today and everything looks great! Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 23, 2008)

George

Got the package today and everything is great!
My son also got a pen glued up and turned.

Thanks for the great service.

Paul


----------



## TowMater (Jun 24, 2008)

George,

Got a notice that they had tried to deliver my kits yesterday, stopped by this morning and got them from the annex.

Thanks for running this group buy!!


----------

